# What's your car?



## Serve By Design (Jul 22, 2014)

I always see this on other forums.  So, what is your car?  Or, what do you use for transportation?


----------



## drmike (Jul 22, 2014)

I am fond of bicycles... I cycle where and when I can.  Been a tough year 2014, so behind on getting up to my annual cycling mile quota.  Had been doing 4-6000 miles a year in past years.  IN longer timeline was well over 10k miles a year.

Cars are a necessary evil for business aka commerce....  I have a work van and an import wagon.


----------



## Serve By Design (Jul 22, 2014)

drmike said:


> I am fond of bicycles... I cycle where and when I can.  Been a tough year 2014, so behind on getting up to my annual cycling mile quota.  Had been doing 4-6000 miles a year in past years.  IN longer timeline was well over 10k miles a year.
> 
> Cars are a necessary evil for business aka commerce....  I have a work van and an import wagon.


This is my first year back on a bicycle and I thought I was doing well with 800 miles so far.  Geez.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 22, 2014)

Not my picture, but it's dark outside.

2001 Ford Focus I paid $900 for. It's a turd and I need to go to the mechanic. The body is in good shape, and it runs. But it needs new motor mounts and new front tires. I've put like 25 miles on it in the last month... I don't really drive enough for me to be worried about it a ton right now. I live downtown. I can walk most places I need to go. 

List of things wrong with it:


Trunk lock is broken as someone pried the trunk open in the past. Trunk stays shut but you can enter the car even with the doors locked by just opening the trunk lid, pushing the back seats down and wa-la, you're in my car.
One door handle doesn't latch to anything and thus is useless.
Seatbelt sensor doesn't work so it beeps non-stop while driving alerting you to put your seatbelt on... even if it's on.
Motor mounts need replaced.
If you drive for too long it starts to smell like exhaust inside. Get to play, 'Stay awake and arrive alive'.
Previous owner rigged some stupid speaker setup in it and had shitty wiring throughout that was routed strangely. Still have remnants of that to clean up.
Front tires need replaced.
That's it I think. It's not that bad, really. I'll probably find out that transmission needs replaced too when I take it into the shop but we'll see... It was a $1500 car that I got for $900, I'm not complaining. Was stupid cheap.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Jul 22, 2014)

2004 Nissan 350Z. Direct descendant of a classic and a great machine


----------



## MannDude (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh yeah, my other whips:





Motorcycle needs works. New tires, new starter, and needs that god awful silver paint stripped off and restored to it's original glory. Previous owner was lazy and let it sit out, uncovered in the snow all winter and apparently decided to spray paint everything that was chrome, silver. I can only assume there were rust spots that he didn't want to clean up so instead painted over it...


----------



## trewq (Jul 22, 2014)

1995 BMW E36 328i. I love it.


----------



## drmike (Jul 22, 2014)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> 2004 Nissan 350Z. Direct descendant of a classic and a great machine


I use to love the Z cars.. The original ones, Datsun.  While not 0-60 line champs, I could take my 280 series out and blow 100MPH sustained all afternoon, and did....

Last time I was in a Z car, it was 155MPH and the lines were solid on the road....

I am a recovering speed freak.  Glad to be, or I would have been dead decades ago.


----------



## drmike (Jul 22, 2014)

This is one of my regular rides.. Not me, just the same bike, minus all the accessories and addons I have


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Jul 22, 2014)

drmike said:


> I use to love the Z cars.. The original ones, Datsun.  While not 0-60 line champs, I could take my 280 series out and blow 100MPH sustained all afternoon, and did....
> 
> Last time I was in a Z car, it was 155MPH and the lines were solid on the road....
> 
> I am a recovering speed freak.  Glad to be, or I would have been dead decades ago.


Hm, yeah. The V6 engines in these things leave a little to be desired for me but with aftermarket exhaust, it sounds great.


----------



## drmike (Jul 22, 2014)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> Hm, yeah. The V6 engines in these things leave a little to be desired for me but with aftermarket exhaust, it sounds great.


New Z's along with most vehicles kind of lost it when everything went so non-metal.

Old cars, absent all the safety crap, many of people totalled and lived to tell the tales.  New cars since late 1990's onward leave me feeling naked.   One of the reasons I cut the speed out 

But the 350's are nice eyecandy and crazy on aftermarket like most imports.... I never got into the aftermarket craze... Closest I got was a 280 with a Chevy 350   That was sheer horror and a widow maker on four wheels.

I wouldn't mind a proper, somewhat older Skyline out of Japan though.  Best I can do easily is an Infiniti knock off... Meh...

I wish they'd bring Datsun back as a value leader with low cost and interesting cars that are go-kart like...


----------



## comXyz (Jul 23, 2014)

I have my 2legs car, it runs well if it has enough food


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 23, 2014)

2013 Buick Verano 1SG. Not my pic since it's dark outside, but same color - Luxo Blue Metallic.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Jul 23, 2014)

2004 Ram 1500 Quad Cab 4x4 SLT. Something along the lines of this


----------



## kcaj (Jul 23, 2014)

As good as it gets for me. Though having to use these to travel daily for the past 3 years, I'm so glad to have finished college and be moving onto University where I have everything around me resulting in no travelling. (Not often anyway!) They're late, have grumpy drivers and stink!


----------



## betatester (Jul 23, 2014)

trewq said:


> 1995 BMW E36 328i. I love it.


black on black '11 335d & lovin' it also.


----------



## Onra Host (Jul 23, 2014)

A 2008 S550 AMG and a 2010 Range Rover Supercharged. 

 



betatester said:


> black on black '11 335d & lovin' it also.


Just sold my 2008 M3 about a week ago....but about a month ago I had my 03 e46 325Ci (First car) transmission go out on me as I took it to get a car wash  .

BMW's are shit cars(excuse my language) but I still love them for some reason :/...my mechanic friends tell me all the time BMW and MB cars keep their shops in business lol


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 23, 2014)

A shitty, beat up bike and shitty, beat up city buses. Both are free, though, so there's that. Of course, I don't get out much anyway  In the interest of full disclosure (since I don't care if Internet strangers know), I don't even have my license. I just started working on it because it seems to be the "thing to do", but I probably won't use it much.


----------



## Nick_A (Jul 23, 2014)

Not mine but same model/color.


----------



## ihatetonyy (Jul 24, 2014)

2011 Jetta SE


----------



## Kris (Jul 24, 2014)

'

US Spec, but '12 Volvo S60 T5 w/ black rims


----------



## serverian (Jul 24, 2014)

Onra Host said:


> A 2008 S550 AMG and a 2010 Range Rover Supercharged.


Photos?


----------



## Serve By Design (Jul 24, 2014)

Onra Host said:


> A 2008 S550 AMG and a 2010 Range Rover Supercharged.


Someone is charging too much for their services.  JK


----------



## MannDude (Jul 24, 2014)

Damn, some of you have real nice cars. Question: Owned or leased? Paid for or still paying for?

I guess the good thing about owning my Ford Focus is that it's paid for and paid for in cash. Obviously not as nice as a BMW or Land Rover or anything like that... but hopefully the ladies will find me being debt-free as sexy as they would had I got a better car that I was paying off.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 24, 2014)

Saab 95 Aero and RangeRover 4.0 HSE.

Both fully owned and paid for. Outright 

I have a habit of going through cars like underwear though.. so it may well change in another few weeks heh


----------



## RyanD (Jul 24, 2014)

too many cars, some need to go!

1996 BMW M3

2008 Volvo XC90

2012 Toyota Prius C

2014 Chrysler Town & Country


----------



## MartinD (Jul 24, 2014)

Kudos for the 96 M3. Much coolness 


Kudos then removed and mancard revoked for the prius.


----------



## webairmetz (Jul 24, 2014)

Im sporting a Kia Optima-  sweet ride-  great seats.   Had a lease for 2 years now.   Would consider getting the Optima again when this expires.   They only get better over time.


----------



## Nick_A (Jul 25, 2014)

RyanD said:


> too many cars, some need to go!
> 
> 1996 BMW M3


What's the fuel economy like?


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 25, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Damn, some of you have real nice cars. Question: Owned or leased? Paid for or still paying for?
> 
> I guess the good thing about owning my Ford Focus is that it's paid for and paid for in cash. Obviously not as nice as a BMW or Land Rover or anything like that... but hopefully the ladies will find me being debt-free as sexy as they would had I got a better car that I was paying off.


Owned, wouldn't be able to lease a car with 25 miles each way to work. Did a 72 month loan on it, so another 5 years and it'll be paid off.


----------



## trewq (Jul 25, 2014)

Coastercraze said:


> Owned, wouldn't be able to lease a car with 25 miles each way to work. Did a 72 month loan on it, so another 5 years and it'll be paid off.


I have never understood getting a loan for a car. You can get a decent car here that'll last for under $5k.


----------



## setupvps (Aug 2, 2014)

Im driving Kia Forte sx 2014 but going to change to BMW in a month


----------



## trewq (Aug 3, 2014)

setupvps said:


> Im driving Kia Forte sx 2014 but going to change to BMW in a month


What model are you looking at?


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm driving a 2015 Mazda 6 as my daily driver these days.  Gas mileage is great on my ~20 mile one way commute to the office each day and ~70 mile one-way commute to my girlfriend's house.

I still have my trusty 2000 Chevy Silverado 1500 extended cab as well which has never let me down and at 305,000 miles she's still running strong.

I'll get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Derpec (Aug 4, 2014)

1999 chevy silerado four wheel drive.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 5, 2014)

Woot - got my new company car today! New Job and new car 

BMW 325d Grand Turismo.





Leasing rate is low and paid by the company (part of contract).

PS: Added back view.


----------



## trewq (Aug 5, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Woot - got my new company car today! New Job and new car
> 
> 
> BMW 325d Grand Turismo.
> ...


Such a sexy car, lucky you.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 5, 2014)

trewq said:


> Such a sexy car, lucky you.


Thanks.

Yup I am a lucky one with that beaty :wub:


----------



## TruvisT (Aug 5, 2014)

We went 100% green down here.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 5, 2014)

Get off my back, man -_-

2006 Chevy Tahoe.  Roomy enough to be a family vehicle and fit everyone's stuff - still powerful enough to pull a boat, loaded trailer, etc.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 5, 2014)

Hirsch tuned Saab 95 Aero and a RangeRover HSE!


----------



## AMDbuilder (Aug 5, 2014)

Nothing fancy here just a 99 Jeep Cherokee.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice day for a little cruise.


----------



## ssgsunny (Sep 26, 2014)

I have Honda stream 2007.


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Sep 29, 2014)

98 Explorer (V8) - which was my first car

2004 Passat V6 - bought it from my parents

2007 Civic (daily driver) - bought this after my 95 civic was stolen

2007 Infiniti M35x - Given to me after my grandfather was no longer able to drive

Don't know if I want to get myself one of VW's TDIs or a Subaru Impreza STi next - just hard to justify it with what I have currently.


----------



## MartinD (Sep 29, 2014)

Avoid the Scooby, just makes you a Ned


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Sep 29, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Avoid the Scooby, just makes you a Ned


Never heard that term before so I had to google it.  Unfortunately, I'd have to say it is a fairly accurate stereotype - but that doesn't make it any less of a great car for the price range.


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 30, 2014)

Took a picture of my car a little over a month ago while I was at a slot tournament at a casino in Traverse City. 

Also if you were wondering: I won some money http://i.imgur.com/HEwDWnT.jpg


----------



## bizzard (Sep 30, 2014)

No cars or motorbikes yet, not even the driving license. I love public transit and loves to cycle around. Things might change after I get married or anything similar 

I remember posting a pic of my cycle in some thread here. Can't find it now.


----------



## bizzard (Sep 30, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> Also if you were wondering: I won some money http://i.imgur.com/HEwDWnT.jpg


Ah! I found you in the third row.


----------



## bpsRobert (Oct 2, 2014)

Mine:







35th Anniversary Edition 350Z, +1 Blue Nose pit bull


----------



## BrianHarrison (Oct 4, 2014)

2006 Porsche Cayman S, but with Seattle traffic I much prefer to get around on bicycle... that is when it's not raining of course


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## 2298 (Sep 17, 2015)

Mostly i'm using bus here, or just walking for ten or twenty blocks. But i ordered peugeot 308, i've baby so i will need it in case of emergency.


----------



## gordonrp (Sep 22, 2015)

My ride, the weather here is just recently getting nice enough to go out again;


----------



## Boxne (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi,

My vehicle for transportation is a 2007 Ford F150 Lariat 5.4L V8.

Regards,

Chris Robinson


----------



## Gang Starr (Sep 24, 2015)

Dem 1996 are rare here but I got a 1995 SS.


----------



## Mayers (Sep 24, 2015)

1997 Honda Accord

2003 GMC Yukon XL


----------



## VisionGroup (Oct 9, 2015)

ha ha honda accord station wagon, 2004!!!

its a 2.4 vtec, goes pretty well!


----------



## Infused Hosting (Oct 27, 2015)

I drive a 320BHP Ford Focus ST3 (MK2 2007)


Performance blue!


----------



## MartinD (Oct 27, 2015)

> I drive a 320BHP Ford Focus ST3 (MK2 2007)
> 
> 
> Performance blue!



So what work did you have done to get it at 320? What FMIC are you running?


----------



## Infused Hosting (Oct 27, 2015)

Im running the following mods:


DreamScience CAIS
Fabricate Intercooler
Mongoose 3" downpipe
Mongoose 3" 200cell sports cat
KMS Thunderstorm catback
Bluefin Stage 3+ remap

its around the 315/320BHP mark


----------



## MartinD (Oct 27, 2015)

Interesting.

Got any RR printouts for it?


----------



## Infused Hosting (Oct 27, 2015)

MartinD said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Got any RR printouts for it?



Trying to get it booked in for a RR at the moment just finding it hard working Mon-Fri and places around here seem to be booked regularly. Will provide the RR once I get it done 

I'd be disappointed for anything less than 310BHP tbh


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Oct 27, 2015)

Not my picture, but I drive a 2012 Jeep Liberty.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 27, 2015)

> MartinD said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting.
> ...


Not really sure 100bhp increase with what you have is entirely possible if I'm honest.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Oct 27, 2015)

I drive a 2014 Chevy Malibu 2LT. Nothing fancy or over-the-top, but I like it well enough.


----------

